# Ceramic Coating On Rba's



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

So I was wondering, negating cost, would it be feasible to have my IGO-L deck ceramic coated?

What would be the benefits of doing such a thing?

And more importantly would it be possible without having to completely strip the device?


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I was wondering, negating cost, would it be feasible to have my IGO-L deck ceramic coated?
> 
> What would be the benefits of doing such a thing?
> 
> And more importantly would it be possible without having to completely strip the device?



Excellent idea - benefits that I can quickly think of: improved heat as well as electrical isolation, and improved scratch resistance. The guys doing internal car engines should be not that expensive though.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

The guy I go to for powder coating my bike parts knows of someone who does ceramic coating so was very interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The guy I go to for powder coating my bike parts knows of someone who does ceramic coating so was very interested in giving it a shot.



Please keep us updated - we might just need such a coating on the Rhino dripper or some other parts


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Will do.

Going to try and pop in there for a quote and see if they can do it this weekend. My only concern is having to strip the IGO-L, the centre post is fitted with a rubber seal and I have no idea how to strip the dripper.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

The Reomizer2 has a ceramic deck. Here is a dripper with a ceramic deck as well.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Should just the base be coated or should the posts as well be coated?


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Personally I think the cost of coating would far outstrip the benefits. Just think, why are you coating - so that on the off chance your coil touches somewhere it should not you will not get a short. That is one of the reasons you measure your resistance - if it does not register a measurement, you have a problem. What are the risks of you coil touching the deck - very slim methinks - you would see that with the naked eye and is something one checks for anyhow for airflow positioning. And, if possible shorting is the reason for coating, you have to coat the whole thing - deck, posts, cap. How much of a heat improvement will you have? Enough to justify coating? If it was viable, all RBAs out there would have had it by now.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Personally I think the cost of coating would far outstrip the benefits. Just think, why are you coating - so that on the off chance your coil touches somewhere it should not you will not get a short. That is one of the reasons you measure your resistance - if it does not register a measurement, you have a problem. What are the risks of you coil touching the deck - very slim methinks - you would see that with the naked eye and is something one checks for anyhow for airflow positioning. And, if possible shorting is the reason for coating, you have to coat the whole thing - deck, posts, cap. How much of a heat improvement will you have? Enough to justify coating? If it was viable, all RBAs out there would have had it by now.



Thanks @Matthee 

Will check what it would cost just for the sake of interest.


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Valid points @Matthee


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

It will still be interesting to know the costing though.


----------

